# God Bless Wal-Mart(A New Toy)



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

So day before yesterday I was trolling through Wal-Mart picking up a couple of things for my office remodel. Out of curiosity I took a stroll through electronics to see if i could find a little 14" tv or so for the office. Well to my surprise I spotted a 27" RCA HDTV for $294. WHAT?!?! The cheapest I have seen an HDTV of any sort has been around the $350 mark. So I checked it out, played with the picture a little and decided, yeah, I have to pick one up... well, none in stock. The young lady(department manager I assume) sent me to the closest Wal-Mart to them and said she thought they had a few left.

Well I called them and their department manager said there was one floating around but she couldn't find it and the stock manager was refusing to help her. LOL! WHAT? She told me to call the store manager or the REGIONAL MANAGER(AGAIN WHAT?) and complain and I would get the tv probably at a discount since the stock people were being uncooperative. So I hung up and called the number for the store mgr. She was very nice, apologized, and said she would call me back. About an hour later, she called and apologized and said she thought the unit was lost due to internal theft, but she would hold one and take 10% off when it came back in. YIPPEE! Even cheaper.

Well last night, I am in the basement working on some cutting some drywall and the department manager from store#2 calls and says she found the missing tv, it was on a shelf, someone put 2 displays out. She said that her regional manager offered his apologies and if i wanted a display model he would give it to me for $177 plus throw in an RCA Universal remote because they couldn't find the original.

All told, I got a 27" HDTV, Universal remote, the original remote(it was tucked inside the manual bag), and 1 year of warranty through Wal-Mart or RCA, for less then $200. I took it home last night and it is a really nice set. Nothing fantastic, no real bells and whistles, but it looks great hooked up through svideo to a DirecTivo. I wish I had a DirecTV HD receiver as then I could really give it its kudos, the HD cable box looked very impressive on it. So for a bargain , never forget about Wally World.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You got a GREAT deal and lucked out. Congratulations. RCA's have had some reliability issues with them for a while. Lets hope that they have improved with their HD television line.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

I played with it until about 1:30 this morning with some video games and the HD cable box, and D*; it seemed to be pretty good. It came with 1 year parts and labor so I'm hoping I don't have to use it. It's an Indiana product, so there are lots of repair shops should it die.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great deal! Reminds me of when I got an icemaker water filter system @ Sears for $1.97, and a new 18.0v Craftsman cordless drill for $20. 

It pays to look around.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I got my 30" sanyo widescreen HDTV at wal-mart.. I think I paid less than $700 for it, and HD doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, even if it does have longevity "issues" it was still a great steal. Use it in good health.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Neil Derryberry said:


> I got my 30" sanyo widescreen HDTV at wal-mart.. I think I paid less than $700 for it, and HD doesn't look bad at all!


They actually had one of those on clearance there for $447, but it was too big for the stand I wanted to put it on. Btw, did you know that Wal-Mart has a 1 year replacement warranty directly through them for Sanyo products. You take back to the store and if they don't have the exact item, they will give you a credit of what you paid towards another item.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Just curious, is this a 4:3 or 16:9 tv?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I saw one at my local Wally World , it was 4:3 ...that one probably is...


----------

